# what do guys think...



## Danm (May 7, 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fTU59cJDPdU


----------



## BC_Logger (May 7, 2007)

I think some one needs to lay of the pepsi


----------



## DonnyO (May 8, 2007)

Danm said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fTU59cJDPdU



I think you're a crazy MF, Wait, I KNOW you're a crazy MF...........god bless ya Danny, nice vid, see ya on friday.............Karen liked it too.........


----------



## Wismer (May 8, 2007)

yea man,

I think it's great. It reminded me of some of the guys I have cut with and how funny they were. Good to see you were having fun.


keep up the good work


Craig


----------



## Boa07 (May 9, 2007)

Damn Danm, that was funny and a little close to the bone for some thanks for posting that, like others have said reminded me a few guys I've worked with. (Good choice of sound track too BTW)


----------



## pbtree (May 11, 2007)




----------



## oldirty (May 14, 2007)

i'll tell you what i think danm.

i think i want that guy as my foreman. 

those are the type of guys i like to be around. makes me feel normal.

"greenery"




oldirty


----------



## diltree (May 14, 2007)

OlDirty.....

"All Big Wood".......


----------



## AlpineJesus (May 21, 2007)

I think I want to work with those guys.......Im sending in my application right away


----------



## FiftytoOne (Jun 5, 2007)

Danm said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fTU59cJDPdU



That's a hell of a first post.


----------



## landscrapin (Jun 10, 2007)

*re*

greenery!


----------



## arboralliance (Jun 11, 2007)

*Um?*

Did i see some familiar faces in that thar video?


----------



## polly (Jun 11, 2007)

I love 'GREENERY" especially in little bits.


----------



## polly (Jun 11, 2007)

and what do you guys think of this one?


http://img.youtube.com/vi/KMQgt5YiD0w/2.jpg

I know what I'm asking for for Christmas this year.tee hee hee


----------



## polly (Jun 11, 2007)

*Helicopter saw*

whoops wrong link, but if you go to youtube and type in helicopter saw it's the first video.


----------

